# Setting drag on reel for shark



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, here is a question. I plan on setting my drag loose so if I get a shark to run it won't feel much resistence. Once the shark is running, do I tighten the drag then set the hook, or do I attempt to set the hook while the drag is still loose?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a reel with a bait clicker, use that instead. I assume your rigs are made with circle hooks.

But you are right in your thinking that you do not want them to feel resistance. Sharks "snatch and grab", pick up the meal in htere mouth, swim off while chomping it in. So you want no resistance as he is taking it deeper in his mouth while swimming off. Wait a bit and be patient. A shark will NOT spit out a good meal because he feels a wire leader or hook, they really dont care. The longer you wait, the better chance you got of a good hookset and boatin / beachin your shark!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

what kind of reel are you using?


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are using spinning tackle, I use the E/Z Adjust Drop Back Release produced by Du-Bro. The release allows you to leave your bail open with you line pinched between a plastic bracket. They are available from Bass Pro and I have seen them in a number of tackle shops. When the bait is picked up, line slides out of the release and you are in the equivalent of free spool. Close your bail, let the line come tight, set the hook and hang on.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *MCHawk (6/19/2008)*If you are using spinning tackle, I use the E/Z Adjust Drop Back Release produced by Du-Bro. The release allows you to leave your bail open with you line pinched between a plastic bracket. They are available from Bass Pro and I have seen them in a number of tackle shops. When the bait is picked up, line slides out of the release and you are in the equivalent of free spool. Close your bail, let the line come tight, set the hook and hang on.


That's pretty neat right there. When using spinning takle I normally set the drag reel loose and once it starts screaming i place my hand on the spool to set the hook then tighten the drag to desired setting.


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck using these releases. I look forward to giving them a work out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am using a Penn 850SSM model spinning reel. I am going to try to let the shark run and wait 10 seconds and then tighten and set. I read this off a website. Hope it works since I am flying blind.


----------

